# vonět



## parolearruffate

Čtu ve slovníku, že sloveso vonět, může hovorově znamenat: líbit se.
"Bezmezně mu voněla. Celá. Voněla šíleně, silně a okamžitě."
Co myslíte, ona opravdu tak voněla, anebo je to tady ve významu, že se mu strášně líbíla?


----------



## locaporfutbol

Tady je to určitě v tom prvotním významu, že hezky voněla.
Vonět ve významu líbit se se spíš používá například "To mi nevoní." ="Nelíbí se mi to."/"Nezdá se mi to."


----------



## Jana337

Myslím, že to nemusí znamenat, že měla na sobě parfém nebo jinou "umělou" vůni. Viděla bych v tom erotickou přitažlivost s chemií s ní spojenou.  Takže ani význam "líbit se" by nemusel být od věci. Ale to je jen spekulace, neznám kontext.


----------



## cajzl

Myslím, že autor naráží na teorii feromonů (atraktantů) u lidí.


----------



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
vratím chvílí do té diskuse. Může se třeba říct o květině: voní mi to? Abych řekla že čichám z té květiny dobrou vůni?


----------



## winpoj

No nevím, jestli otázce přesně rozumím. Vůně obecně je "dobrá". Kdyby byla špatná, byl by to smrad nebo pach nebo zápach.
Každopádně můžu například říci "růže voní" (to je tvrzení s nárokem na objektivitu - každý, komu slouží čich, může růže čichem vnímat). Současně mohu říci, "mně růže nevoní". To neznamená, že bych jejich vůni necítil, nýbrž že se mi nelíbí - je to pro mě spíš nepříjemný zápach.


----------



## parolearruffate

Já jsem jenom chtěla vědět, jestli je věta, třeba, - ty květiny mně hrozně vonejí - spravná, jestli se takhle může říct.


----------



## winpoj

Gramaticky ta věta správná je, ale je důležité, co chcete vyjádřit.

Kdybych se chtěl prostě obdivně vyjádřit o vůni nějakých květin, řekl bych jen "ty květiny krásně voní".

Větu "ty květiny mně krásně voní"  bych použil jen v případě, že bych chtěl zdůraznit, že voní MNĚ. Třeba kdyby předtím někdo řekl, že jemu nevoní.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, jasný, děkuju


----------

